# Уборка мусора

## ladserg

Если постоянно обновлять систему и программы, то накапливается куча мусора, мне интересно, кто как чистит от мусора систему.

Вариантов думаю немало:

1. При помощи комманды qpkg -f <file> проверять каждый файл на принадлежность какому либо из установленных пакетов, если не принадлежит то удалять.

2. Удалять на глаз, т.е. посмотрел, вон те файлы не понравились, то удалил.

3. Скопировать конфигурационные файлы, данные и переустановить всю систему с One-Level-Format на начальном этапе  :Smile: 

4. ...

?

Может есть автоматизация процесса, более менее безопасная и контролируемая?

К тому же после обновления нередко остаются висеть в воздухе и целые пакеты, когда программа перестает нуждаться в каком-либо пакете, либо когда меняешь флаги, либо после удаления программы (например снес evolution, стал использовать KMail, а орох пакетов, библиотек, которые evolution за собой притянула остался).

В данном случае я не нашел ничего лучше чем просматривать каждый установленный пакет на предмет зависимостей от него (qpkg -I -q <package>) и в зависимости от результата, описания пакета (qpkg -I -i <package>), и настроения решать судьбу этого пакета. 

А как действуют другие? Може я где то в документации пропустил что-либо?

----------

## WolfON

yacleaner

----------

## ladserg

 *WolfON wrote:*   

> yacleaner

 

???

----------

## Nelud

Re: Yet Another Cleaner - v3 (yacleaner-0.3) UPDATED AGAIN!

ещё можно - поиск по форуму "cruft script"

----------

## ladserg

 *Nelud wrote:*   

> Re: Yet Another Cleaner - v3 (yacleaner-0.3) UPDATED AGAIN!
> 
> 

 

Чистилка сурсов есть, написана нашими и работает более корректно.

Речь шла о мусоре, о ставляемом удаленными(обновленными) программами. А логи и сурсы чистить автоматизировать более менее реально.

----------

## Nelud

 *ladserg wrote:*   

> Чистилка сурсов есть, написана нашими и работает более корректно.

 

Ссылку в студию! Или хотя бы название...

 *ladserg wrote:*   

> Речь шла о мусоре, о ставляемом удаленными(обновленными) программами. А логи и сурсы чистить автоматизировать более менее реально.

 

Таки поиск по форуму запускал? Навскидку:

* app-admin/localepurge

* Filesystem cruft script: clean your system, save disk space!

* Updated cruft.sh

* [HOWTO] Cleaning Cruft from a Gentoo System

----------

## IFL

 *Nelud wrote:*   

>  *ladserg wrote:*   Чистилка сурсов есть, написана нашими и работает более корректно. 
> 
> Ссылку в студию! Или хотя бы название...

 

http://gentoo.ru/node/15

----------

## ladserg

 *IFL wrote:*   

>  *Nelud wrote:*    *ladserg wrote:*   Чистилка сурсов есть, написана нашими и работает более корректно. 
> 
> Ссылку в студию! Или хотя бы название... 
> 
> http://gentoo.ru/node/15

 

Оно.

 *Nelud wrote:*   

> 
> 
>    * Filesystem cruft script: clean your system, save disk space! 
> 
> 

 

Похоже это то,что надо.

 *Nelud wrote:*   

> 
> 
>    Таки поиск по форуму запускал? 
> 
> 

 

Дык, английский ведь для этого знать надо. Доку еще разберу, а вопрос уже не сформулирую.  :Sad: 

----------

## AkhIL

прошелся я поиском незарегистрированных пакетов, а точнее коммандной:

```
for f in `find /usr -type f`; do [ -z "`qpkg -f $f`" ] && echo $f | tee -a /tmp/filelist; done
```

и обомлел... ТАМ СТОЛЬКО ВСЕГО!!!

А вообще должны ли быть файлы не зарегистрированные в портежах, и как эти файлы чистить.

Иногда emerge --unmerge оставляет за собой много мусора.

----------

## IFL

 *AkhIL wrote:*   

> прошелся я поиском незарегистрированных пакетов, а точнее коммандной:
> 
> ```
> for f in `find /usr -type f`; do [ -z "`qpkg -f $f`" ] && echo $f | tee -a /tmp/filelist; done
> ```
> ...

 

аха, портежи большие...

(около 100.000 файлов)

незарегистрированные в портежах -- да запросто... ничего удивительно не вижу...

кст, сейчас глянул -- /usr/bin/gcc не зарегистрирован, так что ты там поаккуратнее (:

----------

